# Best brand of flyspray?



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

So, I'm going to be purchasing my grooming supplies before getting my horse so that I don't have to spend much money once I get him/her. Does fly spray ever go bad?

What is the best brand of fly spray out there? One that works strong and stays strong longest.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I find the longest-lasting stuff is Ultrashield by Absorbine


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I find the longest-lasting stuff is Ultrashield by Absorbine


Is it strong?
I hate seeing people spray flyspray and 5min later there are flys all over the horse. :roll:


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

The best fly spray I've used is Tri Tec 14, but there are several good ones out there. Our vet recommended Dura Guard. None of them last as long as they say they do though, and none of them seem to keep "all" of the flies off. Sometimes we will spray the horses every day or even twice a day if the flies are particularly heavy. 

The best way to manage flies though is through a thorough fly management program... I.e., manure cleanup, fly predators, fly traps.... The most important aspect would be manure cleanup. If the flies do not have an adequate place to reproduce, this will greatly lower your fly population.

Good luck!


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Tri Tech 14 is the only one that I have found to work at all for my horse. I believe he just sweats alot so the cheaper stuff doesn't work AT ALL. Tri Tech 14 is expensive but I think it is well worth it.

Ajegberg is defiantly right though, manure management and other practices are the best way to really manage flies.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I use Endure. Though it costs about $18.00 around here it's the best working fly spray I've used. It usually lasts me a long time and I do spray my horse before a ride and after the ride(before I turn her out). Flies are really bad in Wisconsin tight now so I try to keep her protected as much as possible.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I use Repel-X, that you buy and have to make it yourself. It lasts a lot longer and you can make it at the strength you want it. All you have to do is mix the spray and water. It has worked the best, especially here in OK in July when the flies are the worst!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I haven't found anything that works. Between the flies and the mosquitoes, both myself and my horse are being eaten up.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

So theres Repel-X, Endure, Tri-Tech 14, Ultrashield by Absorbine.

Anything else? I'll probably try and make a poll to see which one of these has the best reviews by people. I think when i had Samson I used Bronco Gold (or something along those lines?) and I know Dixie Stampede uses Pyranha which is just completely useless.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I prefer flysprays with Marigold in them. I also like Avon Skin-So-Soft mixed in water and used as fly spray, both work wonders and aren't that expencive


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I've tried Avon Skin So Soft mixed with water and white vinegar. It worked as well as or better than the other fly sprays I've tried.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Though I've only used it twice (it's quite expensive) endure is some really good stuff. Heck, I sometimes even spray in on myself when I don't have an repellent for people.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I like Bronco, myself. It's fairly inexpensive, and lasted my mare through a eight-hour long speed show. :lol:


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah I think bronco worked pretty good when I used it but it was so long ago I really cant remember. =/


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I personally only use Bronco fly spray. Listening to word of mouth around the barn, Ultrashield and Tri-Tec 14 are also top brands.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bronco doesn't work that well for me. It is great at first but if I go for a ride and they get sweaty, it's like I never sprayed them. Plus we have got everything from gnats, noseeums, mosquitos, face flies, regular flies, horse flies, deer flies, and some other type that is like over an inch long. I am glad you started this post because I also need to find something that will work well and for a long time.

Fly management is not the issue with me as I ride lots of trails through trees, along creeks, and amongst cattle so i pick up flies everywhere and bring them home with me. LOL.


----------



## HPS (Aug 26, 2009)

For daily use I like a mixture of skin so soft, water, vineger, garlic powder, and eucaliptus oil. Then when I go out on the trail I use Bronco Gold.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Endure works and so does Skin So Soft from Avon (esp. for inside their ears). But my absolute favorite is Pyranha. I've never had good luck with Bronco.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

The SOS was worthless here in MI. Sure the flies left when I sprayed, but were back less than a minute later. The lady who keeps my horse for me as one of just about everything in her garage for fly spray and none of them work. 

Most days I spray and don't make it down the driveway before we're both covered in flies and mosquitoes. :?


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I've tried them all, and I have the best luck with Endure. I live in the South where bugs are rampid lol, and it works


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I like Ultra Shield X and Super Shield Red, but they're hella expensive. Country Vet works pretty good, too.

I heard that you should switch sprays every so often because the flies get used to it. I think it's true, too, because the Country Vet worked really well for a while and now not so much.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have used endure for the last 2 summers , I love it and even when the horses get sweaty it still seems to work. It was suggested to me by my fave tack store owner who owns 5 horses .
It is expensive but I try to buy it when I see it on sale, yesterday I bought a bottle at a horse show vendor who had it for 20percent off which cost me roughly 16.00 ....I do love the smell of bronco but it didnt seem to work very well for me.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

the best one i've found is piranna. keeps the flies off when i'm trail riding which is what i need. plus, its much less expensive than some of the fancy brands.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like Tri-tech and Endure equally well...when I need a good flyspray, those are the ones I look for. They are expensive, but worth it.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, another good one, especially for horses with sensitive skin, is V.I.P. (VIP Products) In my area, it's hard to find (only one store sells it!), but I used it on Dante when he was young and I didn't want to use weird chemicals on him, and I hear a lot of people say they use it on their horses with allergies and sensitive skin. It smells fruity, too! The site says to use it twice a day, but I've got away with spritzing a horse down just once and it worked maybe a day and a half.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Jessabel said:


> I heard that you should switch sprays every so often because the flies get used to it.


That's interesting that you say that because I've heard that before too. One of us should do an experiment!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I do know from personal experience that fleas will become immune to a certain poison after a couple of summers of using the same thing, it makes sense that flies would too.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I decided to buy the Bronco Gold but I havnt used it yet so I can take it back if I decide to change my mind. It worked pretty good on Sammy and the other ones were a bit out of my price range at the time. =/


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

quick question has anyone tried those drops that you put on the horse that are supposed to work for up to 2 weeks? kinda like these Equi-Spot Horse - I have been wanting to try them but was wondering if they work


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I use "Horse and Pony Fly Spray" it is water,sweat resistant and uv protectant (helps not fade their coat) it works the best for me, I only have to spray my horses down once a day.I have tryed almost everyone out there and this one is the best by far, cost about $13.00 a bottle but I got the big refill bottle( cost about 40.00) it will last me all summer with all five of my horses.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Lucara said:


> I decided to buy the Bronco Gold but I havnt used it yet so I can take it back if I decide to change my mind. It worked pretty good on Sammy and the other ones were a bit out of my price range at the time. =/


Good luck with that. It's never worked. I bought a giant jug of it two summers ago since it was so cheap. 

I think I ended up just throwing it away.

I thought there was a thread here for homemade fly sprays. I make my own, and it's cheap and works really well. Some local 4H instructors shared their secrets with us.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

charlene1985 said:


> quick question has anyone tried those drops that you put on the horse that are supposed to work for up to 2 weeks? kinda like these Equi-Spot Horse - I have been wanting to try them but was wondering if they work


I've tried them last summer (the Equi-Spot ones) and can't say I was extremely impressed. I didn't pick any ticks off them that year, but it didn't seem to affect the flies at all, except maybe the same day I put it on.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Rissa said:


> Good luck with that. It's never worked. I bought a giant jug of it two summers ago since it was so cheap.
> 
> I think I ended up just throwing it away.
> 
> I thought there was a thread here for homemade fly sprays. I make my own, and it's cheap and works really well. Some local 4H instructors shared their secrets with us.


I have to return a few things back to Tractor Supply. I might try that endure stuff. Lol I withdrew the $100 for the down payment on Toccoa..might as well use it on horsey stuff instead. =D I've almost all of my grooming supplies now! =D


----------



## Whisky Jolly (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know about it going bad but I do know from experience that if it freezes, it smells like paint thinner the next summer. I'm not sure why this is but it was completely wasted. So keep it in a heated area in your barn if you must endure winter months.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I found something that works pretty well. I have had a bottle of bronco for a while and I have been using it when I have to work on their feet. Anyway, I bought a small bottle of Repel-x concentrate. I mix it up just a bit stronger than the bottle says and then I mix it with the bronco. That lasted me through my whole ride today, that's a first.


----------



## Anightmare (Apr 26, 2009)

My favorite has always been Larry's Horse Sprary (now called Espree, I think). Its a little expensive to buy initially but it comes as a concentrate. I've never known a fly spray I didn't have to use everyday. I've also used the Equi Spot or something similar - it seems to me some years they work really well and other years (this year) not so good.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

No, fly spray never goes bad. 

There are many fly sprays out there, and many of them are great. Some work better on one horse than another too. I used to use Bronco, but then, for some reason, it stopped working well. I purchased the water based Pyranha Wipe & Spray and it works amazing! My horse HATES flies and throws a fit when they come near him. He has not had a fit once this summer with this spray. The water based spray is better than the original because it isn't oily so dirt doesn't stick to my horse's coat after I ride him with the spray on. The wipe & spray part is only an option, you could just spray it on if you want.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I went out and got Endure since its had the most overall votes for it. I figure next year I can always get Tri-tech to kind of mix it up a bit.


----------



## Karn Dunhill (Sep 4, 2009)

Dura Guard works pretty well but it's just "how long" does it work for..


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I use Repel-X.... last on the coat for quite a while. I wont get any other kind unless I have to. I'm happy with it.... and so is Tenacity. It doesn't smell half bad, either.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I use the Marigold, it's best stuff i have ever used and it smells wonderful.
Eqyss Marigold Fly Spray - Repellents from SmartPak Equine


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like Marigold and its one of the few Soda doesn't HATE the smell of... but it doesn't work very well for me....


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

I kinda make my own schtuff! i use the pyrhana fly spray, but half mix it with white vinegar. one flies hate vinegar, and the flyspray alone is a little oily so this thins it out. i also add a wee bit of garlic (the kind that comes in a jar in the grocery store) again, flies HATE garlic. I also feed my horse garlic so he's pretty fly free, YAY!


----------

